
Startup Mixer in Cambridge, MA on Friday 9/10/210 - ciscoriordan
http://anyvite.com/j1rbbpizi7
======
sabj
Looks great! Are you going to have more? I can't make it this week. You're the
first Boston Properties building across from the MIT Press bookstore, right -
just before Google (5 Cambridge Center).

BTW, I just checked out your site - Panjiva is a really cool idea, I want to
try to use it for nothing in particular. It's so interesting that I feel I
ought to try to find someone to fabricate some machine parts thousands of
miles away _just because I can_! : )

~~~
ciscoriordan
Yeah, we have something like this a few times a year. That's our building.
Feel free to invite friends to this since you can't make it.

